# I need help with a virus



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey,

I have certain problem. As soon as I turn on my computer it starts but then it turns off and on. This continues and my computer never displays my desktop so I can't run any antivirus program. I also tried inserting my antivirus program cd but it says that no virus has been detected. Is there any way I coul get rid off this without restoring my computer.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 24, 2004)

How soon does the system restart itself? (i.e., before you see the Windows logo etc)


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

after ir shows the windows xp logo


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

Can you boot in safe mode?


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

No, when I click for it to do so, it restarts again


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

what should I do?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

It could have several reasons to act like that: driver issue, CPU overheating, failing hard disk, etc.
Did you install lately some new hardware (or newer version of drivers)?
What's the temperature reading in BIOS?


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2004)

It would really help if you made mention of what the last thing you did on your computer.


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

I didn't install any new harware and it doesn't allow me to view anything since it turns off after it shows the windows logo


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

But I assume you can enter the BIOS...


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

the last thing I did to it was probably update norton antivirus


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't have any antivirus (never had one) so that's why I have less trouble with my computer...


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

Can this be some type of virus


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2004)

so you updated Norton then what? you rebooted and this happened? or did it take awhile?

Could be a virus or hardware failure. See if it's software (virus) or anything software related then chances are pretty good that you'd be able to get into your system via safe mode. beings you cannot do that it's possible that it's hardware. Unless you've got stuff on that disk you just simply cannot lose then perhaps it would be more simple to just reformat and start fresh. if it's software it'll fix itself, if it's hardware then you'll know for sure.


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

I turned it off and then when I turned it back on, it happened. It doesn't allow me to enter in safe mode.


----------



## Blue (Oct 24, 2004)

Well that is strange indeed! hmmmm, as I said already though if it was a software prob. then I really dont see Y you could not boot into safe mode. perhaps it is hardware. bad sectors on your hd for example, could be a device driver even.

Also have you just let it sit for awhile b4 trying to boot it? perhaps it could have overheated.

Also how many sticks of ram are in the system? try taking out one then the other.


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, I guess my only choice is to restore it since there's no way I could get in my files


----------



## Lorand (Oct 24, 2004)

Can you boot from the XP CD?


----------



## MC777 (Oct 24, 2004)

no, I inserted the restore cd and would only allowed me to restore it


----------



## dansilva (Oct 26, 2004)

when u swtich on your pc does it shut down within 50 sec or so or is it as soon as u switch on it switch off?


----------



## cykx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, turn your PC on and press the F2 key a few times. That should get you into your BIOS. On other PC's like Compaq (Hope nobody has one), it has a key combination. IF it was a virus, i believe, some message would be displayed like a file being missing or something. Ive already lost 1 pc to a virus, then I lost the second one playing with a virus myself. Ive never had any overheating situations on any of my PC's so I cant help you there. What OS are you running, when did the problem start, what where the last things you downloaded, what other things could you have done or changed? these might give me us a better grasp on the situation. Good Luck.


----------



## RiseandTakeOver (Nov 4, 2004)

If it is shutting down as soon as it gets to the XP logo then it is most likely hardware. I had the same problem with my last computer, turns out the pathways in my motherboard were shot so after a few seconds of running it would just die out... 

If it is rebooting as soon as it gets to the XP logo, you probably have some sort of startup error in your msconfig. I'd say start safe mode.. but since you can't do that... format...


----------

